# VSS failure



## greentea7987 (May 15, 2015)

Similar to this thread, I'm having a problem creating restore points.
Running Windows 8.1 Pro 64bit.



> [Window Title]
> System Protection
> 
> [Content]
> ...


Also, my backup software fails to use VSS.


> Failed to create a snapshot: Alphaleonis.Win32.Vss.VssSnapshotSetInProgressException: The creation of a shadow copy is already in progress.


I'd appreciate your help very much.
What information should I supply?


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Hello again,

*Command query *

Right click on the start button => Choose *Run as Administrator*
Inside the Command Prompt windows copy and paste the following commands 
*vssadmin list writers >r&& sc qc vss >>r&& sc queryex vss >>r &&notepad r*
Once finished a note pad file called R will open Please post the contents back into this thread. 

*Event Log Viewer *


Please download VEW.exe from *Here* and save it to your desktop.
Go to your desktop and right click on *VEW.exe* and choose *Run as Administrator*
Once open set the following settings
* 'Select log to query'*
Tick *Application*
Tick *System*

*'Select Type to list'*
Tick *Critical*
Tick *Error*
Tick *Information*
Tick *Warning*

*'Number or date events'*
Tick *Number of Events* and set it to *20*


Click on *Run*
Once completed a notepad file will open. Please copy and paste the contents of *VEW.txt* back into this thread.


----------



## greentea7987 (May 15, 2015)

I'm attaching *r.txt*.

Unfortunately I was not able to run VEW, it throws this error:
*VEW has not been coded for your language*


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Can you please go here: C:\Windows\System32\winevt\Logs

Copy Application and System to your desktop, zip these two files and attach the zip to your next post.


----------



## greentea7987 (May 15, 2015)

Sorry for the delay.
I'm attaching today's events (Application and System).
To protect my privacy, the file is password-protected, I'll send you the password by PM.


----------

